# Alternative to wheelbarrow



## chinacap (May 25, 2010)

We are to the point of putting in signs on the local county recreation area singletrack. Need a way to carry 15-20 six foot carsonite signposts and the driver and starter. Is there a long, low, narrow trailer that could be pulled by one guy on singletrack without too much trouble? What do you use, and did you have to build your own?


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

My experience with this is that there can be a lot of stress on the bike frame. I used a BOB with a custom rack. Frame cracked at the rear dropouts. This was with the heavy driver and a dozen carsonite posts. YMMV.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

I've used a rescue litter similar to this. It's a walk-in wagon as opposed to ride-in but it will handle any terrain and a lot of weight.
Mule Litter Wheel with Handles
There are many incarnations of this design, do a little searching. No need to pay $1500 for one. Not that hard to build from a bike wheel.

I found a lighter version for half the price.
Advance Series Trail Technician


----------



## chinacap (May 25, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions. We'll probably build something along the lines of the litter that one person can handle. Or use a pack animal.


----------



## fishbum (Aug 8, 2007)

2 wheeled canoe cart, a couple of nylon straps, and multiple trips!


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

Sometimes there's no substitute for manpower hiking stuff in with back packs/pack boards. Bike trailers are great for many situations, but they definitely have limitations.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

There are plenty of options if 2 wheels will make it. This is one of my favourites. strap a plastic garbage can to it and it can be used to carry almost anything. I've never tried to attach one to a bike but if you're inventive... 
Around $50.


----------



## chinacap (May 25, 2010)

The handtruck is a great idea. I have one just like that with Stan's in the tires. I wasn't looking for something to pull with a bike, just something narrow enough to pull on singletrack to get more done with fewer trips..


----------



## warmonkey (Nov 8, 2005)

Check out folding game carts. They're usually rated for 300 lbs and the larger wheels are a lot easier to pull along a trail. I'm not sure if they're 29" or 650b...


----------



## brent878 (Apr 17, 2007)

Just get a honda wheel barrow. Should make it easy.


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

I think the game-cart idea is the winner.


----------



## ray.vermette (Jul 16, 2008)

Anyone have any experience using game carts to move heavy rocks (ie 100-300lbs)? Will they hold up to the abuse? The larger wheels and foldability would be a plus for me, but I wonder if I can find one durable enough to last.

I've used moving dollys like the one Trail Ninja posted above, rated to 500lbs, and I've busted them.

Tree dollys are stury enough, but not easily as portable.


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

We have been using this gem for 4 months now and it is a great machine as we no longer have to use buckets to haul fill to 90 % of the trails. The dumper is 4WD and climbs like a mountain goat. Of course it isn't the end all to everything and you can't haul 800 pounds on a super steep slope but 1/2 a load still beats 20/30 buckets and wearing out the volunteers prematurely...

MAX DUMPER™ Motorized Wheelbarrow - Dumper


----------



## beechnut (Feb 3, 2007)

We (FWMBA) just purchased a Gorilla Cart from Northern Tool.
4 wheels
1200lb capacity
dumpable
handle big enough for two people to pull it
handle spins around for hitch to 4wheeler/tractor
~$170

We haven't used it yet, but our first workday is this Saturday. We'll be hauling ~30 bags of quickcrete through the bush, so I'll report back on it's ease of use.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

beechnut said:


> We (FWMBA) just purchased a Gorilla Cart from Northern Tool.
> 4 wheels
> 1200lb capacity
> dumpable
> ...


Is this it? I've been toying with the idea of getting one. It would never do for the trails in BC but now that I'm in Ontario, I could see where I could use one. I'd be interested in hearing how it worked.

Gorilla Carts 1,200-lb. Poly Dump Cart GOR865D11-1 at The Home Depot


----------



## beechnut (Feb 3, 2007)

Trail Ninja said:


> Is this it? I've been toying with the idea of getting one. It would never do for the trails in BC but now that I'm in Ontario, I could see where I could use one. I'd be interested in hearing how it worked.
> 
> <HD link to Gorilla cart>


Yeah that's it. Looks like HD as a better price.

It's narrow enough for all our trails, but might be too sketchy for the rocky bits, or steep areas. If it's a 50% solution, I think it's a score.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Fairly new product from Home Hardware. I'm not sure if it's available in the States. They never have them in stock but it looks promising. It's a rock sling/wheelbarrow/hand truck all in one. It's kind of lightweight but 300lbs will get you a long way in general trailbuilding. Watch the video.

Home Hardware - Multi-Use Wheelbarrow/Handtruck


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

I hate to be negative on wheelbarrows but judging by the wrecked ones we have laying around, you'd better have someone who knows how to handle one. 

We ended up doing a huge fundraiser and got the Muck-truck for all our (hill) work. Even that beast can't be loaded to the max on uneven terrain unless you want to lose the load, but at least we get work done and don't wear out the build team as fast. It is amazing that equipment of the right type increases the amount of people volunteering to help out.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

chinacap said:


> We are to the point of putting in signs on the local county recreation area singletrack. Need a way to carry 15-20 six foot carsonite signposts and the driver and starter. Is there a long, low, narrow trailer that could be pulled by one guy on singletrack without too much trouble? What do you use, and did you have to build your own?


i did to haul in bridge spans ... easy to build using old bike fork and wheel.

here's one with a span...


----------



## warmonkey (Nov 8, 2005)

Awesome prototype 10 passenger DH unicycle! 

Since it's obviously top heavy, what did you do to stabilize it? (The last time I built a bridge span I carried it up in pieces- by hand, backpack & BOB trailer. It sucked! I like your way better.)


----------



## beechnut (Feb 3, 2007)

Here's the report from the maiden Gorrila Cart use:

It easily handled 6-7 80lb bags of quickcrete at a time. The dump action worked ok, but you're certainly limited to however much you want to lift during the dump. The deep wagon also proved useful for carting tools on and off the trail.


----------



## Spazdad (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm surprised that there wasn't enough local rock or downe trees to make that little kicker. Kinda looks like wasted concrete. I think a more natural choice would have sufficed. "Leave no trail"?


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

singlesprocket said:


> i did to haul in bridge spans ... easy to build using old bike fork and wheel.
> 
> here's one with a span...


Thanks for posting that, singlesprocket. I knew I'd seen that before but I couldn't remember who had it


----------



## chinacap (May 25, 2010)

Great idea, Singlesproket! We have donated gluelams to pack in for bridge spars as well.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

warmonkey said:


> Awesome prototype 10 passenger DH unicycle!
> 
> Since it's obviously top heavy, what did you do to stabilize it? (The last time I built a bridge span I carried it up in pieces- by hand, backpack & BOB trailer. It sucked! I like your way better.)


the bridge spans are standard length. the pic includes one span already bolted on. i use a ratchet straps for the rest (3 or 4). it's important to balance the load. i nail extra control 2x4s onto the front and back (use the wood in the build). with two people it's easy and fast. on one trail i've used it as a wheel barrow and moved all the spans myself. it left people scratching their heads how the build went so fast.


----------



## ronnyg801 (Oct 4, 2008)

Wait a minute, you brought in all those tools and carried in all those concrete bags and you didnt even open them or add water?! hahahahah


----------



## roguehoe (Nov 27, 2007)

Singlesprocket
How did you attach the bracket to the fork?


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

We also pre-fab bog bridge sections and roll them in. I drilled a couple 1-1/8" holes in a pair of blocks and put a fork thru them, then just temporarily screw the blocks to the stringers. We put an old wheelbarrow wheel on the other end with a simple 5/8" threaded rod and a couple of PVC pipe spacers. This works really well, but even better is to use 2 wheels on the outside of the stringers; very stable but not so good on singletrack.

I would like to fabricate a mega bob-trailer for a small motorcycle....


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

dude, nobody uses bar-ends anymore.


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

Bill in Houston said:


> dude, nobody uses bar-ends anymore.


Except on portable bridges... 

This one used a dual wheel set-up in the front, which is much more stable. Taller stringers for this span so the top steerer tube block was cut to fit between the stringers. No handlebar but we could steer it by kneeing or kicking the rear (bike) wheel. Kick stand optional.


----------



## fishbum (Aug 8, 2007)

ronnyg801 said:


> ....carried in all those concrete bags and you didnt even open them or add water?!


What is your point? Those bags will absorb water and harden up into rocks - no need to open them.


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

I am very interested in getting a tree dolly for moving boulders. Getting big boulders in a wheelbarrow is sketchy at best, then trying to roll the thing over roots, rocks & uneven terrain sucks. These look like just the thing.


----------

